# Big buck shot in east central ohio somewhere



## silverbullets

I saw this pic this weekend of a buck taken in Ohio. Thought I would share it, I really don't know anything about the hunt, I just got the picture through mutual people that know the shooter.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Yikes, what a nice buck!!!

Try to find out the score, spread, weight ect.!


----------



## Stripers4Life

thats a pig! nice mass, good spread, nice length. A trophy all the way. I too we be interested in knowing the details of that beast. :!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

That there is Ben Rising. He's on the Drury pro staff and if you go to there website, the details of his hunt are on there. It was filmed and I'm sure it will be on next years videos. It scored 180 2/8. Here's the link to the story.

http://www.druryoutdoors.com/214/journal/ben-rising-sept-26.php


----------



## BaddFish

Thanks Cutt-em! Ben got that hog in the rain... I've only seen bucks this year in the rain... coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Stripers4Life

they say wolf creek outfitters is where he shot that, is that the sign you can see off of I-70 on your way to columbus?


----------



## Carpn

No thats not the sign off 70...That place is a high fence place. Wolf Creek is a outfitter that is owned by a friend of Bens...Its been operating for the last couple yrs in Holmes/guersey county.


----------



## Stripers4Life

gotcha, thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

All te big deer come from the urban areas, nice


----------



## Kaiser878

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> All te big deer come from the urban areas, nice


Urban areas? What? That deer was shot at Wolf Creek which is around Killbuck and Millersburg! I work in Millersburg. I bet if you took a drive to killbuck and Millersburg you owuld retract that statement about it being urban! haha Its in the sticks, heart of amish country!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Kaiser878 said:


> Urban areas? What? That deer was shot at Wolf Creek which is around Killbuck and Millersburg! I work in Millersburg. I bet if you took a drive to killbuck and Millersburg you owuld retract that statement about it being urban! haha Its in the sticks, heart of amish country!


Sorry didn't read up

Figured it was central ohio/columbus


----------



## big_mike

Carpn said:


> No thats not the sign off 70...That place is a high fence place. Wolf Creek is a outfitter that is owned by a friend of Bens...Its been operating for the last couple yrs in Holmes/guersey county.


I believe all of the Drury outdoors hunts are 100% fair chase, which means no high fences. I may be wrong, but I don't think they would allow a prostaffer to hunt a high fence area.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Its on the cover of all of there dvd's. "Fair Chase". Drury boys dont play the fence game.


----------



## Snook

From what I understand is that he shot it in Holmes county Ohio. He is a logger by trade and has access to some good farms. If anyone watches the Drury videos (Dream Season) you would see that he and Tim Woods won it last year(2008). They both shot Boone Crockett bucks last year on video. The one Ben shot last year during Ohio's firearm season(think it was on Thurs) is even BIGGER! Fair chase hunts.


----------



## buckeyes1998

I have hunted some of the same spot before he moved to southern Ohio as Ben. He is a class act, talking to him in the woods he reminded me of the next Bill Jordan. His one camrea guy is great to he use to be a pitcher in the big leagues untill he hurt his shoulder.
But these guys are 100% far chase. Go get them Ben


----------



## Carpn

big_mike said:


> I believe all of the Drury outdoors hunts are 100% fair chase, which means no high fences. I may be wrong, but I don't think they would allow a prostaffer to hunt a high fence area.


You are right. I was answering his question about if it was the place off 70....I said no., the place off 70 is a high fence place.I wasn't trying to say he kilt it in a high fence.
..Like everyone else said he kilt this deer near millersburg. One of my good friends lives about 2 miles from Ben and is decent friends with him.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

High Fence...Low Fence or No Fence..Damn nice buck in anybody's book...Just remember one thing the Drury Brothers are in business..To sell there products or there sponsor's....


----------



## sam kegg

dang big ole buck


----------

